# I pulled my plugs and found Oil. Lots of it. What happened?



## The Captin (Feb 4, 2007)

My car has a bit over 100k on it. The original ownwer did little to maintain the car. I pulled the plugs and found oil all over the sides of them and some of the threads. NONE on the spark end and after looking down at the top of the piston the pistons look dry and oil free. Is this a sign of failing vavle cover gaskets, cloged PCV hose or valve?

I installed brand new plugs and on the up side the engine runs alot smoother. not to fix this oil prob and exhuast leek and it should be quite and smooth again.

Nate


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw_oil_leaks/vw_passat_oil_leaks.shtml address's those issues i think


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*oil on plugs*

I just changed out my plugs this morning, and I have oil on the plugs of my V6 also.


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

ditto above. It could be a leaky valve cover gasket allowing oil to get into the spark plug wells, The blauparts link explains it and why a clogged PCV system contributes to the problem.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

The Prime Culprit:

IF you don't do a thorough and COMPLETE PCV OVERHAUL along with buying the 3 yr old Pressure
Relief Oil Cap you will find yourself doing this more often - especially when you live in climates
with wide daily temperature swings coupled with short drives.


----------



## The Captin (Feb 4, 2007)

what do you mean by 3 yr old pressure relief oil cap? Is this a new oil cap for the engine that some how does magic?



02GLXWag6stk said:


> The Prime Culprit:
> 
> IF you don't do a thorough and COMPLETE PCV OVERHAUL along with buying the 3 yr old Pressure
> Relief Oil Cap you will find yourself doing this more often - especially when you live in climates
> with wide daily temperature swings coupled with short drives.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

The "NEW" *PRESSURE RELIEF* Valve that's been on the market the last 3 yrs does HELP which
can be bought either at the dealer or even aftermkt distributors like ECS Tuning. 

BUT one really needs to do a COMPLETE PCV Overhaul given the mileage and conditions 
experienced on a B5 and B5.5 series (the latter was redesigned and appears to be less prone 
to clogging than the B5's).

Yours is a B5 with the dreaded Suction "Y" Pump that consistently gets clogged requiring
replacement.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I researched all the pcv issues. The only problem is that I have a 2005 v6 2.8l that doesn't have the Y shaped suction pump. Mine has a hockey puck shaped pump. The dealer stated that those don't get clogged.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

bert06040 said:


> Mine has a hockey puck shaped pump. The dealer stated that those don't get clogged.


 BS 
They are just a rubber diaphragm rather then a suction valve, I replaced mine ($112 from the dealer!!!) 
The new style pressure relief oil cap helps to fix the issue of sticking pcv valves on the 2.8/2.7/4.2 engines. I would recommend replacing it with the valve covers and CCT gasket ktis. 
:thumbup:


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

rayj said:


> It could be a leaky valve cover gasket allowing oil to get into the spark plug wells,


This.


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

So what did you end up doing in order to fix the pcv system? Did you change out the "puck"? Install a relief cap? Has any of this helped?


----------

